# Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!



## kanalangler1997 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Da ich in Frankreich war und sehr oft dort "gefeerdert" hab (oder wie man des bei mir nennen will:q) würde ich das jetzt gerne auch am Neckarkanal in Deutschland nahe Bad friedrichshall veruschen. Heute war ich auch angefüttert und alles dann 20 gram Korb dran gemacht ... Is alle davongeschwommen also zu leicht .. 40 Gramm....... dann war es aber so das ich ausgeworfen hab und die rute is ja an gespannter schnur immer bissle gebogen dann zack geht die rute wieder steif dann zack nochmal 2-3 mal dann war ruhe ...WAS WAR DAS ???:r Hab bestimmt 10 mal drauf angehauen aber nicht vll. warn es ja Bisse aber ich hab zu große Hacken (benutze 7ner) ...Und muss ich beim Kleinsten zupfer anhauen oder erst wenns richtig beist ??

MFG|supergri


----------



## kanalangler1997 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Infos zum Kanal ca. 8 m Breit aber da dieser sich teilt versuch ich immer ( vor einer schleuse ) an den punkt zu trefen wo er sich teilt. Der Boden ist schlammig und ich habe oft hänger er ist ca. 4-5 m tief .


----------



## PatrickPaddy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Hallo,

es wird so sein, dass dein Korb sich bewegt hat. 
Es kann sein, dass du direkt an der Fahrrinne geangelt hast.
Wenn es genau die auf der Schrägen auf der anderen Uferseite ist rollt der Korb zu dir und die Spannung aus der Spitze ist weg. 

Vor dem Feedern immer Probewürfe machen und den Untergrund prüfen.

Also ich Feeder immer mit 50g an der Ruhr und hab in den seltesten Fällen Probleme mit der Strömung. Ist von Fluss zu Fluss unterschiedlich. Muss man ausprobieren. Wenn die Rute es bringt würde ich bei abtreibenden Körben auf min. 60g gehen.

Aber bei einem 8m breitem Kanal würde ich nicht Feedern. Schön anfüttern mit Hand und die Pose über die Futterstelle treiben lassen. Kannst du ziemlich genau machen. Dann hast du auf nicht das Problem mit dem schlammigen Boden.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

7er Haken ? Wow, die Größe habe ich gar nicht zum Feedern.

Deine Beschreibung mit der Spitze-Korb würde ich auf leichtes Rollen des Korbes mit anschliessenden festsetzen deuten, leider neben der Futterspur.


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Sieht für mich auch so aus als würde der Korb rollen/abgetrieben. Aber er nutzt keinen 7 Haken sondern einen 7er Hacken vom Stiefel beim Feedern. ;-)
Naja er will wohl auf Karpfen denke ich wenn er nicht die üblichen 14-20er Haken zum feedern nutzt, ansonsten wäre die enorme Größe wohl ein Grund für o.F. Tage.


----------



## kanalangler1997 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*



PatrickPaddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es wird so sein, dass dein Korb sich bewegt hat.
> Es kann sein, dass du direkt an der Fahrrinne geangelt hast.
> ...




Ich glaub dass das gar nicht sein kann weil ich in so nem Becken angeln wo immer die Stöcke rausgeangelt werden halt ich werf in die richtung von dem her :m

Ich hab nur mit 7ner Hacken geangelt weil es dort viele  hänger gibt und mir dann öfters das Vorfach reißt. ich benutzt ab jetzt 10ner ....Ich probiers dann mal heute mit Pose wird aber schwieriger da es an meiner stele immer sehr windig ist :r Muss ich beim Feedern eig. beim kleinsten zupfer anschlagen oder erst wenn richtig beist ?

MFG


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

unterschiedlich. das hängt von dem beissverhalten der fische am jeweiligen tag ab.
wenn ein - zwei anschläge schenlle gesetzt werden und ins leere gehen, dann winfach länger warten.
und im fluss ist es so, das ich sogut wie garnicht anhaue, sondern die angel einfach etwas schneller anhebe, das reicht dann in der regel aus  scharfe haken vorraus gesetzt ^^


----------



## Darket (26. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Ich benutze teilweise auch bis 8er Haken (allerdings fallen Gamakatsu klein aus). Eine Brasse von 40cm aufwärts hat da keine Probleme, wenn sie aggressiv beißen. Kommt aber drauf an, am WE hätte ich da Fehlbisse drauf, bin auf 12 runter und es lief. Später im Sommer nutze ich die großen Haken, damit ich nicht immer kleine Haken aus 15er Rotaugen operieren muss. Dann lieber paar mal nur Köder weg und weniger, aber nur bessere Fische.


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

also ich nutzte bis jetzt beim Feedern 10er und 12er Haken ...Gamakatsu ... oder andere Marken in vergleichbarer Größe.
Ein 15 cm Rotauge ist damit kein Problem.

Zum Thema "dann reißt mein Vorfach so oft ab" ... binde deine Haken selbst, dann bist du mit der Schnurstärke auch flexibel.
Wenn ich mit großen Brassen oder Karpfen in der Strömung rechnen, knote ich den 10er auch schon mal an 18er oder gar 20er Schnur.


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Feedern eig. beim kleinsten zupfer anschlagen oder erst wenn richtig beist ?
> 
> MFG



beim feedern schlägt man streng genommen gar nicht an, man führt die rute nur in konstanter ruhiger geschwindigkeit zur seite.
zumindest hab ich das so früher mal beigebracht bekommen und kann mich nicht über eine schlechte bissausbeute beschweren.

übungssache, man sieht aber irgendwann ganz gut, warum die spitze wackelt und was beisst.

wenn die spitze nicht mehr auf spannung ist hat sich der korb zu dir hinbewegt, kann durch strömung oder nen fisch kommen, aber eigentlich hängt alles, was den korb bewegt auch sicher am haken.  entweder also schnurschwimmer oder kleinfisch, die am köder spielen.


----------



## Carsten_ (27. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Bei den Bissen gibt es wirklich das ganz leichte kaum sichtbare Anziehen und dan mehrmalige totale durchbiegen der Spitze wo man schon sieht dass dort was kämpft


----------



## ulli1958m (27. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Was auch hilfreich ist, sind die Haken die leicht geschränkt sind.
Also seitlich aus der Flucht vom Schenkel gebogen (4. rote Bild)

Man kann schon mal seine "normalen" Haken selber etwas verbiegen um zu testen ob der Anschlag dann besser durchkommt 


#h


----------



## capri2 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

Wo fischt Du denn in Friedrichshall, dass der Kanal nur 8m breit ist?


----------



## ulli1958m (27. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*

*ups....*sehe gerade erst das der Start des Thema`s vor fast 5 Jahren war


----------



## Ukel (27. April 2016)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal : Zu wenig Gewicht ?!*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *ups....*sehe gerade erst das der Start des Thema`s vor fast 5 Jahren war



Hab mich schon gefragt, wann es einer endlich einer merkt :m


----------

